# icelantic skis: 1 ski to rule them all...



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

For a do everything ski I would say the Keepers. I have liked the way the bigger skis have been handling everything from groomers to crud to powder. I haven't skied any of the Icelantic skis, I am not a fan of there shovel tipped skis. But many seem to like them. Unless your getting pro deal from Icelantic, you should also check out Moment skis. Awesome ski company based out of Reno, NV. I ski the Moment Nighttrains, they are similar specs to the Keeper and an awesome ski that I would recommend. Not to many people seem to be familiar with Moment Skis here in the Rockies- Check them out they are the shit!

Moment Skis


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Moment is a great company, the bibby pro is sick, I also like Praxis and ON3P. Sounds like she's getting a pro deal so Icelantic it is.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

She needs to get these:











I promise I won't laugh my ass off if I see her on them.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

Get the icelantics, sell them, and get a pair of either obsetheds or pre-rocker gotamas. if "she can handle it" she needs a ski that skis harder the more you play harder.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

icelantic keeper it is. great recomendation on the rocker goat's. awesome ski.

great snow these last few days, go get it!

edit: is that nomad for real? harry potter?


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Limited edition John ef'n Denver, baby. Get 'em while they're hawt!


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

One must buy the official John Denver fart-bag to go with it:

John Denver, Singing on Skis! - YouTube


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

nice! i guess the stick is pointing down, thus not making it a magical wand.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

rocky mountain high.


duhhh...

now i get it.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

bobbuilds said:


> great recomendation on the rocker goat's. awesome ski.


i disagree, that is why i said get a pair of PRE-rocker goats. the rocker ruined what was a big-boy level hard-charging ski and turned them into these pussy sticks that any grandma can now ride. im on my third pair of the old style and i dont want to ever give them up  but when i do i will get obsetheds because theyve done the rockering right on those


----------

